# 

## tommy(z10)

Witam wszystkich !

Zastanawiam sie nad instalacja POSa, ale wokolo slysze tylko o samych zaletach. 

Czy sa jakies wady i uciazliwosci w uzytkowaniu, codziennej eksploatacji ?  :big grin:  

Pozdrawiam !!!

----------


## adam_mk

Cena budowy
Adam M.

----------


## SławekD

Dużo zeleży od rodzaju Poś'a .....
Co innego drenażowe a co innego biologiczne i jeszcze co innego na złożu naturalnym czy jakoś tak to się zwie. Każde inne w technologii wykonania w użytkowaniu i każde ma inne wady i zalety ...... wykład pewnie coś na 2-3 h   :Roll:

----------


## Yogi66

> Zastanawiam sie nad instalacja POSa, *ale wokolo slysze tylko o samych zaletach.*


Bo o to chodzi, że zalety (FINANSOWE) są tak duże, że wady tego rozwiązania schodza na plan dalszy.

----------


## tommy(z10)

dzieki za posty, ale cos moze bardziej konkretnego. Nie oczekuje elaboratu na 3 godziny. Prosze o bardziej konkretne odpowiedzi, najlepiej od uzytkownikow, ktorzy mimo licznych zalet  :big grin:   dostrzegaja rowniez pewne mankamenty, poleca lub odradza instalacje danego rodzaju POSa.

dzieki !!!

----------


## Yogi66

Ale napisz wreszcie o jako POS Tobie chodzi.

Tak jak już napisał *SławekD* każdy typ oczyszczalni ma swoją "urodę"

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

Wadą  POSa  jest  zamieranie bakterii przy nieregularnym zasilaniu ściekami. N.p. przerwa urlopowa, albo POS o wielkości dla 5 osób obsługuje 1-ną osobę.
Konieczność wyeliminowania niektórych septycznych środków myjących (n.p. Domestos).
Na ogół trudności w rozkładaniu tłuszczów, także mydła. Tłuszczu po smażeniu nie wolno wpuszczać do zlewu.
Pożądany separator tłuszczu, wymagający okresowego czyszczenia.
Duży koszt inwestycyjny nie jest wadą - jeśli porównamy go z kosztem wywozu ścieków z szamba w dłuższym czasie.
Oczywiście najlepiej mieć kanalizację.

----------


## tommy(z10)

Dziekuje za pierwsza konkretna odpowiedz.  :big grin:   :big grin:  

Dla Yogi666: jakbys przeczytal dokladnie mojego posta to moze nie musialbys sie dopytywac, brzmial on: "Zastanawiam sie nad instalacja POS..." - wybiore ta ktora na podstawie rad forumowiczow okaze sie najmniej uciazliwa - miedzy innymi dzieki twoim radom, ktorych mam nadzieje rowniez mi udzielisz.

----------


## maestrouno

Gdzieś niedawno obiło mi się o uszy, że oczyszczalnia to inwestycja dobra na jakieś ok.5 czy 6 lat. Podobno potem się zamula i są problemy.
Czy to prawda?

----------


## Agduś

> Gdzieś niedawno obiło mi się o uszy, że oczyszczalnia to inwestycja dobra na jakieś ok.5 czy 6 lat. Podobno potem się zamula i są problemy.
> Czy to prawda?


To dotyczy oczyszczalni drenażowych. Też słyszałam o zamulonych po 5 latach drenażach. Podobno trudno wtedy znaleźć chętnego do zregenerowania tego. Trzeba rozkopać wszystko rujnując pięcioletni ogródek, przepłukać rury (a fe!), pewnie wybrać ten zamulony piasek (a fe!) i wymienić na czysty. Na zachodzie te oczyszczalnie wychodzą z mody i gdzie - niegdzie są już nawet zakazane.
Poś biologiczno - mechaniczne nie stwarzają takich problemów, bo, nawet, gdy oczyszczone ścieki trafiają do studni chłonnej, to są one już wodą II klasy czystości. Taka woda niczego raczej nie zamuli. Jedyny problem z doborem właściwych parametrów studni, żeby była w stanie przyjąć zaplanowaną ilość wody.

----------


## SławekD

Wszyscy oczywiście mają po trosze rację   :Lol:  
Czyli jak widze zaczynamy się bardziej skupiać na najtańszej w montażu ( początkowa inwestycja ) i zarazem najprostrzej w obsłudze POŚ czyli drenażowej. Jest ona wręcz PRAWIE bezobsługowa bo jej codzienna obsługa ogranicza się do comiesięcznego ( lub co trzy tygodnie - zależnie od używanego środka ) dorzucenia porcji bakterii . Ale to nie wszystko .... to co  było pisane w tym wątku o wymieraniu bakterii podczas urtlopu to sprawa oczywista, w tym czasie zanika zasilanie bakterii dlatego wymieraja co nie stanowi problemu gdyż po powrocie wsypujemy trochę większą dawkę niż zazwyczaj i po jakimś czasie POŚ powróci do poprawnego oczyszczania. Jednak gdy tych bakterii jest za mało mamy niestety doczynienia z często opisywanym, podstawowym jednym minusem - z POŚ wydobywa się "smrodek". Niektórzy mówią że POŚ zawsze będzie trochę czuć a inni zaś mówią że jak czuć to brak bakterii.
Powróce do obsługi.. bakterie to nie wszystko, po to by nie było efektu zapychania sie drenażu konieczne jest minimum 2 razy w roku wyciągnięcie filtra z osadnika i dokładne umycie go wysokim ciśnieniem (co oczywiście przyjemne nie jest ) . Ostatnio dodatkowo dowiedziałem sie że dopuszczalne jest umucie go Ludwikiem bo ten ponoć dodkonale rozbije tłuszcz i później dokładne spłukanie filtra. Tak samo 2 razy w roku powinno się przy płukaniu filtra przepłukać dokładnie cały drenaż duuuużą ilością wody, na zmianę raz od strony studzienki rozdzielającej ( dlatago też warto mieć do niej dojście a nie wszyscy wykonawcy to robią ) a drugi raz od strony wywietrzników. Raz na jakiś czas zaleca sie czyszczenie drenażu odpowiednimi do tego celu bakteriami. Wybijają one czasowo bakterie które czyszczą nasze ścieki ale skutecznie czyszczą drenaż - ale to tylko teoria powiem szczerze, bo sam to dopiero przetrenuję    :smile:  
Srodki żrące typu Domestos Ajax oczywiście osłabiają kondycję bakterii ale gro użytkowników i tak je używa bez nznaczącego wpływu na działanie POŚ. Na nasze szczęście ilości tych środków nie są duże w porównaniu do ogólnie generowanych ścieków przez co ich stężenie nie jest duże i na pewno POŚ sobie z tym poradzi.
Co do konieczności wymiany żwiru pod POŚ po jakimś czasie nie wypowiem się bo słyszałem różne zdania i na pewno można by w tym temacie polemizować ale bez rozwiazania. Sądzę że odpowiednie postępowanie z POŚ wg instrukcji powinno dać spokój na pewno na kilkanaście lat a to dlatego że nadłużej poprawnie działająca POŚ mojego producenta ma dopiero 13 lat   :smile:  co raczej dobrze wróży   :smile:  
Osobiście mam wuja w rodzinie użytkującego już 9 rok POŚ drenażowe i zanim zdecydowałem sie na zakup posłuchałem jego klika rad które zresztą tu opisałem.
POŚ oczywiście nie może istnieć bez solidnego projektu który gwarantuje odpowiednie przepływy dobowe itp co przekłada się an poprawne działanie i żywotność.
Z całej mojej zdobytej wiedzy sam osobiście nie widzę minusów w poprawnie działającym POŚ  no może jedynie te "smrodki" jeśli nie dopilnuje sie bakteerii no i płukanie filtra.
Nie wskazana jest również długie pozostawienie POŚ zimą bez zasilania. Ścieki z POŚ są kwaśne i ciepłe co nie pozwala im zamarznąć w drenażu co może sie jednak stac możliwe podczas dużych mrozów i długiej przerwy w zasilaniu.

Ufff aż mnie palce bolą   :Wink2:   raczej chyba wszystko co chciałem napisać tak tylko w skrócie   :Wink2:

----------


## tommy(z10)

Slawek,

wielkie dzieki za wypowiedz, wlasnie takiej oczekiwalem.   :big grin:   Mozesz podac namiary na firme, od ktorej kupujesz POSa.

pozdrowienia

----------


## SławekD

> Slawek,
> 
> wielkie dzieki za wypowiedz, wlasnie takiej oczekiwalem.    Mozesz podac namiary na firme, od ktorej kupujesz POSa.
> 
> pozdrowienia


POŚ już kupiłem jednak producent nie jest tak ważny jak wykonawca
Biorąc pod uwagę że wszystkie prace ziemne zrobiłem sam i montaż wyniósł mnie bardzo mało POŚ wyniosło mnie sumarycznie jeszcze trochę taniej niż szambo. Ale to wszystko zależy od elastyczności montażysty POŚ na co ja nie mogę narzekać  :Lol:  
Namiary podam na priva

Dodam jescze jeden ważny aspekt a mianowicie koszty. Unas sytuacja wygląda tak że kanalizy nie będzie conajmniej przez najbliższe 5 lat a mówi się nawet o 10   :Roll:  . Grunt w sam raz pod POŚ drenażowe i wybór był pomiędzy szambem a POŚ. Szambo ok 10m3 szczelne to ok 4500-5000 zł dochodzi koszt wywozu, u nas to by było ok 80 zł na 3 tyg czyli rocznie 18 wywózek co daje ok 1500 zł a przy POŚ bakterie rocznie to max 100 zł i wywóz pewnej części zbiornika raz na 2 lata. Czyli u mnie POŚ powinna na siebie zarobić w porównaniu do szamba w trzecim roku użytkowania   :big grin:  Więc jeśli po 10 latach ( odpukać oczywiście ) pojawią sie prob;emy z dranażem to mam dwa wyjścia albo podłączyć się do kanalizacji ( co niewątpliwie jest wygodne ) lub wymienić podłoże-żwir pod  drenażem co nie powinno być zbyt kosztowne - jeśli oczywiście będzie taka konieczność.

----------

Dodałbym do tego jeszcze pilnowanie, aby otwór odpowietrzający w POŚ był również czyszczony co najmniej dwa razy do roku inaczej wentylacja wywiewna na dachu nie bedzie działała i smrodek będzie wychodził przez kominki napowietrzające w ogródku. 
Często zapycha się rozłożonym papierem toaletowym.
Taki papier może przybrać kosystencję zwartej masy i ograniczyć również średnicę rur zwłaszcza przy wlocie do POŚ.

----------


## SławekD

A co sądzicie o tłuszczach ?
Ostatnio słyszałem że to największy wróg POŚ'a. Ponoć potrafi solidnie zapchać drenaż bo normalne bakterie nie bardzo sobie z nim radzą ( zależy jeszcze pewnie od ilości ). U nas w Polsce firmy produkujące POŚ i instalatorzy newt nie wspominają o separatorach a na zachodzie są one bardzo powszechne. U nas ponoć nie mówi się o nich ze względu na koszty. Jak wasze oczyszczalnie radzą sobie z tłuszczami ?

----------


## SławekD

A mnie nadal interesują tłuszcze w POŚ   :Roll:

----------


## bzado

> A mnie nadal interesują tłuszcze w POŚ


Mnie tez.
Ale nie ludz sie. Tu nie tak latwo dostac odpowiedz na konkretny temat dotyczacy doswiadczenia z uzytkowaniem (chyba ze chcesz wziasc udzial w dyskusji kanapowej nt wspolczynnika czy innego delta t)

A tak apropo podaj jednak producenta twojej oczyszczalni.
I jeszcze jedno ,czy stosowales podsypke zwirowa pod drenaz (jaki masz grunt ?)

----------


## SławekD

> Napisał SławekD
> 
> A mnie nadal interesują tłuszcze w POŚ
> 
> 
> Mnie tez.
> Ale nie ludz sie. Tu nie tak latwo dostac odpowiedz na konkretny temat dotyczacy doswiadczenia z uzytkowaniem (chyba ze chcesz wziasc udzial w dyskusji kanapowej nt wspolczynnika czy innego delta t)
> 
> A tak apropo podaj jednak producenta twojej oczyszczalni.
> I jeszcze jedno ,czy stosowales podsypke zwirowa pod drenaz (jaki masz grunt ?)


Tutaj jest coś o producencie naszej oczyszczalni.
Co do podsypki to też bardzo ważna rzecz. Większość osób nazywa to jak Ty czyli żwir a defakto są to osiane i segregowane kamienie różnej wielkości. U nas jeśli dobrze pamiętam to były kamienie frakcji 32-60 mm czyli nie do końca żwir   :Wink2: . Jeśli by dać pod drenaż typowy żwir to na pewno po kilku latach będą problemy z odprowadzeniem ścieków - niestety mam takie sygnały.
Grunt mamy do 1m głębokości generalnie piaszczysty z niewielką ilością piaszczystej gliny.

----------


## BK

A czy jeśli oczyszczalnia drenażowa jest zamontowana w taki sposób, że kopczyk wystaje nad poziom gruntu ok 30-40 cm a poziom wód gruntowych jest ok 30 cm poniżej gruntu (u sąsiada) to czy zagraża to w jakikolwiek sposób czystości mojej ziemi? Dodam że mam studnię w odległości ok 25-30 m od tej oczyszczalni.

----------


## SławekD

> A czy jeśli oczyszczalnia drenażowa jest zamontowana w taki sposób, że kopczyk wystaje nad poziom gruntu ok 30-40 cm a poziom wód gruntowych jest ok 30 cm poniżej gruntu (u sąsiada) to czy zagraża to w jakikolwiek sposób czystości mojej ziemi? Dodam że mam studnię w odległości ok 25-30 m od tej oczyszczalni.


Czyli patrząc na zgodność z przepisami wykonania takiej oczyszczalni to mamy pewną niezgodność bo odległość drenażu od lustra wody wg naszych przepisów powinna być 1,5 m   :Roll:  .
O czystość wody na Twojej działce nie obawiałbym się bo ścieki jeśli oczyszczalnia pracuje prawidłowo powinny być w klasie wody deszczowej. Patrząc jednak ze strony przepisów do najbliższej studni powinno być min. 30 m czyli może dla twojego psychicznego bezpieczeństwa dać wodę do zbadania jeśli oczywiście jest to ujęcie wody pitnej.

----------


## fenix2

Z tego co się orientuje to odległość od drzew wynosić powinna minimum 3m tylko nie wiem czy drzewa owocowe też się w to wliczają.

----------


## karoka65

> Z tego co się orientuje to odległość od drzew wynosić powinna minimum 3m tylko nie wiem czy drzewa owocowe też się w to wliczają.


Drzewo to drzewo, chodzi o to żeby ci korzenie w drenaż nie powrastały.

----------


## Kolombek

...no właśnie mi nie chodzi o aspekt wrastania w drenaż (myślę o oczyszczalni biologicznej ze studnią chłonną) ani o przewidziane prawem odległości ale o faktyczną, bezpieczną odległość oszyszczalni do drzewek owocowych co by te owoce po zjedzeniu wpływały pozytywnie na zdrowie a nie wręcz odwrotnie  :sad:

----------


## Endriuszka

> Ktos może użytkuje EKO-BIO 2500 i pochwali się swoim doświadczeniami ?


mówisz o takiej oczyszczalni http://www.oczyszczalnia.net/view_do...ukty_12?page=4 ???

----------


## fenix2

> mówisz o takiej oczyszczalni http://www.oczyszczalnia.net/view_do...ukty_12?page=4 ???


Tak o takiej. 




> ...no właśnie mi nie chodzi o aspekt wrastania w  drenaż (myślę o oczyszczalni biologicznej ze studnią chłonną) ani o  przewidziane prawem odległości ale o faktyczną, bezpieczną odległość  oszyszczalni do drzewek owocowych co by te owoce po zjedzeniu wpływały  pozytywnie na zdrowie a nie wręcz odwrotnie


Też miałem ten aspekt szkodliwości na myśli.

----------


## betikrak

Domyślnie uwaga na wykonawce oczyszczalni z Tych AQACLEAR UWAŻAJCI, bardzo prosze na tego wykonawce, nierzetelny, obiecuje kompleksowa obsluge po czym wycofuje sie, kwota do zaplaty wzrasta niewiedziec czemu AQUACLEAR podam nasz przyklad: przydomowa oczyszczalnia NV1 po uzgodnieniach na działce, na której czlowiek byl i widział,.ze teren jest podmokły- ustalil cene 12500zł, po czym po załozeniu oczyszcalni okazalo sie że bedzie kosztowala 14 500zł Z obslugi kompleksowej bylo tylko zamontowanie oczyszczalni, reszta z obiecywanych spraw niestety nie zostala dopelniona. rozchwiany emocjonalnie człowiek, sam nie wie co i do kogo mowi a jeszcze stac go na ublizanie inwestorowi - z daleka od takich firm i ludzi!!!!

----------


## Dareckyy

Faktycznie, nierzetelni sprzedawcy i monterzy POŚ mogą być jej dużym minusem  :wink:  Dzięki za info! Też miałem z tą firmą kontakt telefoniczny i mailowy, na szczęście nie skorzystałem.

----------


## Foczki

Jak możesz to podaj dokładniej kto montował, czasem producent nie ma wpływu na to, kto montuje jego oczyszczalnie i psuje markę.

A umowy na montaż nie było? Jak to możliwe że cena wzrosła? Jak wy (mowa do tych zaskoczonych) uzgadniacie te ceny? Na gębę? Sory ale takie są czasy, że trzeba spisywać umowę a w niej zakres prac. Zwłaszcza że nie są to małe pieniądze na które można machnąć ręką.
Ja do dziś (dwa lata mija) nie zapłaciłem jednemu wykonawcy bo spartolił i nie chce poprawiać. Był projekt, była umowa nie poprawił - ja nie płacę.

W przypadku oczyszczalni jak mieliście umowę na 12500 to bym grosza nie dołożył.

----------


## megapol_mg

Witam.  czy jak założe POŚ  myśle ekologinczną drenażową to muszę to zgłaszać w starostwie ???  a co jeśli kiedyś będzie  budowana kanalizacja w drodze mam obowiązek przyłączaś się  mając swoją oczyszczalnię ???

----------


## WOJSKI

> Witam.  czy jak założe POŚ  myśle ekologinczną drenażową to muszę to zgłaszać w starostwie ???  a co jeśli kiedyś będzie  budowana kanalizacja w drodze mam obowiązek przyłączaś się  mając swoją oczyszczalnię ???


Tak należy zgłosić zamiar budowy oczyszczalni!!!
Na drugie pytanie też masz w drugim wątku odpowiedź.
Pozatym na takie pytanie znajdź odpowiedni wątek.

----------


## franco103

Witam.

Na tym wątku, akurat, nowy  :wink:  

I pytanie: czy ktoś może miał kontakt z firmą SEDYMENT? Jakieś opinie? Tych co używają. Interesuje mnie oczyszczalnia drenażowa 2300 dla 3-4 osób z wydłużonym drenażem. Jak to się sprawuje? Jak obsługa i serwis? 

Z góry dziękuję za opinie teoretyków... bo okna drewniane lepsze jak PCV, bo ja mam i jest naj... tego nie potrzebuje... kto ma i faktycznie używa?

----------


## fenix2

Sedymnet ha ha ha!  :big lol:

----------


## WOJSKI

Taaa, drenażowa gratuluję wyboru.  :big tongue:

----------


## franco103

> Taaa, drenażowa gratuluję wyboru.


całe szczęście to mój wybór!

----------


## nydar

Użytkuję dopiero 3-ci miesiące,więc doświadczenie marne.Ale.Nie wylazła do góry ani nie zapadła się.Co do niej wleje to odbiera.Max.obsługiwała 12-cie osób .Zwrócił bym uwagę na prawidłowe odprowadzenie kominka wentylacyjnego ponad dach.Minimalna działająca średnica to fi 75 PCV(taką mam).Jest to ważne ze względu na zapaszki.Prawo pozwala na stosowanie takich rozwiązań jak oczyszczalnia rozsączająca.Ostatnia uwaga.Do stosowania na bardzo dobrze przepuszczalnym gruncie.Bracia mniejsi będą się skuteczniej odżywiać,a ty będziesz eko-spokojniejszy.

----------


## franco103

U mnie właśnie z tym gruntem nie bardzo... pomysł mam, żeby rowy pod drenaż zrobić większe niż zalecane. Nad biologiczna też myślałem ale nie mam gdzie tej "oczyszczonej" wody "oddać"!

----------


## nydar

Ilość wody czy drenażowa czy biologiczna ta sama.Ten sam problem z odprowadzeniem zostaje.Oczyszczalnie i glina to zawsze raczej kłopoty.Ja mam dobrze bo na mojej działce kałuży nie uświadczysz nawet po ulewie.

----------


## WOJSKI

> U mnie właśnie z tym gruntem nie bardzo... pomysł mam, żeby rowy pod drenaż zrobić większe niż zalecane. Nad biologiczna też myślałem ale nie mam gdzie tej "oczyszczonej" wody "oddać"!


to tym bardziej drenażowa się u ciebie nie nadaje.
poczytaj na jakiej zasadzie działa drenażowa a na jakiej biologiczna. odpowiedź znajdziesz sam

----------


## franco103

Jak by nie działały problem odprowadzenia "wody" pozostaje ten sam.

----------


## WOJSKI

> Jak by nie działały problem odprowadzenia "wody" pozostaje ten sam.


dlatego najpierw zapoznaj się z zasadą działania jednej i drugiej a potem podyskutujemy. Kompendium wiedzy masz w dwóch-trzech postach. Jak będziesz wiedział jak działają powiem ci jak możesz zrobić, żeby pozbyć się jak to nazywasz "wody" a tak naprawdę oczyszczonych ścieków  :smile:

----------


## franco103

> dlatego najpierw zapoznaj się z zasadą działania jednej i drugiej a potem podyskutujemy. Kompendium wiedzy masz w dwóch-trzech postach. Jak będziesz wiedział jak działają powiem ci jak możesz zrobić, żeby pozbyć się jak to nazywasz "wody" a tak naprawdę oczyszczonych ścieków


Wow... mój Ty guru... właśnie reprezentujesz sobą mój "ulubiony" typ ludzi na tym forum. Chcesz pomóc to pomóż, a jak nie to nie nabijaj sobie postów... ja jakoś nie widzę rozwiązania tej sytuacji dlatego tu jestem.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Wow... mój Ty guru... właśnie reprezentujesz sobą mój "ulubiony" typ ludzi na tym forum. Chcesz pomóc to pomóż, a jak nie to nie nabijaj sobie postów... ja jakoś nie widzę rozwiązania tej sytuacji dlatego tu jestem.


Tu bede bronil Wojskiego.

Bo ty rowniez jestes pewnym typem ludzi na forum. Typem *"Prosze mi podac dokladne rozwiazanie od a-z bo mi sie nie chce szukac i czytac. Prosze mi napisac to co bylo pisane setki razy, bo czekam na gotowe rozwiazanie bez wysilku."*

Przeciez Wojski jasno napisal, ze pomoze, podyskutuje, tylko zdobadz sie na wysilek i sam doczytaj podstawowe  informacje.

Czy powtarzanie przez niego tych samych podstawowych informacji po raz 101 nie byloby "nabijaniem sobie postow"?

pozdrawiam,
marcin

----------


## WOJSKI

> Wow... mój Ty guru... właśnie reprezentujesz sobą mój "ulubiony" typ ludzi na tym forum. Chcesz pomóc to pomóż, a jak nie to nie nabijaj sobie postów... ja jakoś nie widzę rozwiązania tej sytuacji dlatego tu jestem.


Przykro mi, że tak to odbierasz nie powiedziałem, że ci nie pomogę. Ja żeby zdobyć wiedzę musiałem trochę czasu poświęcić żeby się czegoś dowiedzieć. Jak nie zrozumiałem to pytałem. Równie dobrze mogę napisać o tobie że należysz do mojego ulubionego typu ludzi na tym forum.... przysłali mi taką ofertę kosztuje tyle i tyle mam brać dobra ta firma, a może poszukam tańszej..... i takie tam pierdu, pierdu... :big tongue: 
Ja ci na tacy rozwiązania nie podam, ale pomóc pomogę a jak ja nie będę wiedział jest tu jeszcze parę osób które własny prywatny czas poświęcają by skrobnąć coś niecoś.
Zatem do lektury  :smile: 


A mi się tak trochę powtórzyło po marcinie  :big grin: 

pozdrawiam
wojtek

----------


## erok

a tak naprawdę, naprawdę to_ podczyszczonych_ ścieków  :wink:

----------


## WOJSKI

> a tak naprawdę, naprawdę to_ podczyszczonych_ ścieków


a to już zależy  :big grin:

----------


## Beja

Widzisz franco, trafiłeś tu na kilka osób (do których i ja się zaliczam), które może różnią się w swoich wyborach co do konkretnego najlepszego rozwiązania oczyszczalni, ale zgadzają się, że oczyszczalnia drenażowa jest rozwiązaniem najgorszym. Stąd sugestie, żebyś trochę się wgryzł w technologię, bo może wtedy trochę ci się zmieni pogląd co do trafności twojego wyboru, a wtedy z ochotą zrobimy burzę mózgów, co zrobić z twoją "wodą".
O drenażówkach szkoda czasu pisać, bo nic sensownego z tym się zrobić nie da. A jak masz takie warunki, jak piszesz, to jest to tylko kwestia czasu, kiedy dojdziesz do tego samego wniosku, bo ci się wszystko zatka. Nie żebym ci życzył, ale naprawdę - poczytaj ten dział, bo takie posty też tu są: ratunku! drenaż mi nie przyjmuje ścieków.

A Sedyment żeruje na obowiązujących przepisach, oferując zestawy, za które powinna się nimi zainteresować jakaś inspekcja sanitarna albo coś w tym rodzaju.

----------


## franco103

> że oczyszczalnia drenażowa jest rozwiązaniem najgorszym.


Ja znam różnice między drenażówką, a biologiczną. Jak na razie przemawia do mnie cena drenażówki, a że mam naprawdę napięty budżet to nie bardzo stać mnie na rozwiązania za 12000pln.  

Problemem dla mnie jest odprowadzenie wody/podczyszczonej wody/ścieku (jak zwał i skąd by nie była). Dom stawiam w polu. Nie mam w pobliżu żadnego rowu, strumyka czy stawu, a gliniasty grunt stanowi mój problem. Na kanalizacje nie ma szans przez długie lata jeszcze, a szambo odpada.

Nie było to problemem dla firmy, która robiła odwierty na działce i projektanta adoptującego projekt... obydwoje nie widzą problemu w drenażowej, a przynajmniej nic nie wspominali.

Jestem ciekawy rozwiązań jakie zastosowali ludzie z podobnym problemem, a nie teoretyków.

P.S. Sorry za wymienienie nazwy firmy na S... więcej błędu nie powtórzę. Nie mam z tą firmą osobiści nic wspólnego, po prostu ich oferta wydała mi się ciekawa cenowo.

No patrz... i ja się potrafię rozpisać.

----------


## compi

Franco, w tym dziale znajdziesz wszystkie odpowiedzi dotyczące problemu pozbycia się oczyszczonych ścieków. I ja i Wojski i kilka innych osób na ten temat tu dyskutowało.

----------


## WOJSKI

> Ja znam różnice między drenażówką, a biologiczną. Jak na razie przemawia do mnie cena drenażówki, a że mam naprawdę napięty budżet to nie bardzo stać mnie na rozwiązania za 12000pln.  
> 
> Problemem dla mnie jest odprowadzenie wody/podczyszczonej wody/ścieku (jak zwał i skąd by nie była). Dom stawiam w polu. Nie mam w pobliżu żadnego rowu, strumyka czy stawu, a gliniasty grunt stanowi mój problem. Na kanalizacje nie ma szans przez długie lata jeszcze, a szambo odpada.
> 
> Nie było to problemem dla firmy, która robiła odwierty na działce i projektanta adoptującego projekt... obydwoje nie widzą problemu w drenażowej, a przynajmniej nic nie wspominali.
> 
> Jestem ciekawy rozwiązań jakie zastosowali ludzie z podobnym problemem, a nie teoretyków.
> .


nie patrz na różnicę cenową pomiędzy drenażówką a biologiczną, jeżeli masz takie ciężkie warunki gruntowe to tym bardziej powinieneś iść w kierunku biologicznej. No chyba że masz gdzieś ekologię to w takim razie patrząc z ekonomicznego punku widzenia kup najtańsze szambo zrób dziury i będzie to działało tak samo jak drenażowa. Jeżeli masz napięty budżet to jak bym gdzie indziej szukał oszczędności a mianowicie we własnym montażu, bo z powodzeniem możesz to zrobić sam. Lepiej włożyć własną pracę i mieć coś porządnego niż kupić "dziadostwo" i mieć potem problemy.
Pomimo tego że byłeś dla mnie niemiły  :big tongue:  jak trzeba będzie to pomogę  :big grin: 
Pozdrawiam Wojtek

----------


## franco103

> Jeżeli masz napięty budżet to jak bym gdzie indziej szukał oszczędności a mianowicie we własnym montażu, bo z powodzeniem możesz to zrobić sam. Lepiej włożyć własną pracę i mieć coś porządnego niż kupić "dziadostwo" i mieć potem problemy.


Montaż tylko w moim zakresie. Nie wygląda mi to na tak skomplikowaną sprawę, żeby komuś za to płacić, a ja dwóch lewych rąk nie mam.

----------


## franco103

> Franco, w tym dziale znajdziesz wszystkie odpowiedzi dotyczące problemu pozbycia się oczyszczonych ścieków. I ja i Wojski i kilka innych osób na ten temat tu dyskutowało.


Może i tak ale jakoś nie utkwiło mi w pamięci rozwiązanie na mój problem. Chyba, że przegapiłem to wskaż, w którym miejscu takie było jak możesz.

----------


## WOJSKI

> Montaż tylko w moim zakresie. Nie wygląda mi to na tak skomplikowaną sprawę, żeby komuś za to płacić, a ja dwóch lewych rąk nie mam.


Masz rację nie jest to skomplikowane, dasz radę. No i parę złotych w kieszeni zostanie  :smile: .
Ja montowałem sam, nie straciłem gwarancji a człek który mi sprzedał oczyszczalnię powiedział co i jak zrobić. Jak miałem wątpliwości czytałem na forum lub dzwoniłem do niego. Ale uwierz mi tym w kosmos się nie lata więc jak coś będzie nieco krzywo to i tak zadziała  :big grin: 
Jak mieszkasz gdzieś niedaleko mnie wpadnij z czteropakiem powiem ci co i jak zrobić  :big grin:

----------


## franco103

> Jak mieszkasz gdzieś niedaleko mnie wpadnij z czteropakiem powiem ci co i jak zrobić


Na takiego czteropaka to ja zawsze chętnie ale nie te rejony. ;( 

Tylu było podpowiadaczy ale jakoś jeszcze nikt konkretnego rozwiązania problemu nie rzucił.

WOJSKI a co Ty tam masz konkretnie u siebie, bo przegapiłem, a już mi się szukać nie chce. Jaka oczyszczalnia przy jakich warunkach glebowych i środowiskowych?

----------


## franco103

> A Sedyment żeruje na obowiązujących przepisach, oferując zestawy, za które powinna się nimi zainteresować jakaś inspekcja sanitarna albo coś w tym rodzaju.


Rozwiń ten wątek jak możesz? Bo nie tylko ta firma sprzedaje tego typu oczyszczalnie, a skoro sprzedają ja całkowicie legalnie to gdzie to łamanie prawa? Nikogo nie broniąc, całkowicie obiektywnie.

----------


## compi

> U mnie właśnie z tym gruntem nie bardzo... pomysł mam, żeby rowy pod drenaż zrobić większe niż zalecane. Nad biologiczna też myślałem ale nie mam gdzie tej "oczyszczonej" wody "oddać"!


20-02-2010 23:13




> Hm... ja mogę napisać tylko tyle, że z braku kanalizacji sam stanąłem przed taki dylematem... długo myślałem o zwykłej oczyszczalni z drenażem ale ostatecznie zdecydowałem się na biologiczną. Ma to wyglądać tak, że z domu ścieki wędrują do trzykomorowej oczyszczalni biologicznej, z niej do studzienki, z której to oczyszczona woda będzie w sezonie wykorzystywana do podlewania trawnika, mycia samochodu itp., a dopiero z tej studzienki przelewem do drenażu rozsączającego.
> 
> Nie byłem zdecydowany na żaden konkretny model, wybrał za mnie pan, który adaptował instalacje wodno-kanalizacyjną w projekcie. Całość ma kosztować około 12.000pln. Wybiegając w przyszłość złożyłem już w gminie wniosek o dofinansowanie... czy jakieś dostane to się okaże!!!
> 
> Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia w poszukiwaniach.


Próbowałem odnaleźć wspomniane wątki, aby Ci pomóc. Znalazłem to. Może wystarczy : D

----------


## franco103

> Próbowałem odnaleźć wspomniane wątki, aby Ci pomóc. Znalazłem to. Może wystarczy : D


Ale gdzie tu rozwiązanie dla mnie... studzienka? No ba... latem ujdzie ale co ja będę zimą podlewał? Ile taka studzienka pomieści? Nie mam problemu z woda gruntową, bo jej nie ma, ale co jak mocniej popada albo wiosenne roztopy przyjdą? Co wtedy? Ja już o tym myślałem, wyjście tak samo dobre jak drenaż!

Dzięki za chęci!

----------


## compi

Ale jak inaczej jak nie studzienką/studzienkami to rozwiążesz? Jeśli nie ma wysokich wód gruntowych to czego się bać? Czemu też boisz się ewentualnego rozsączania?

----------


## Beja

> Rozwiń ten wątek jak możesz? Bo nie tylko ta firma sprzedaje tego typu oczyszczalnie, a skoro sprzedają ja całkowicie legalnie to gdzie to łamanie prawa? Nikogo nie broniąc, całkowicie obiektywnie.


Konkretnie myślę tu o sprzedawaniu zestawu: osadnik gnilny + studnia chłonna.
Polskie przepisy wymagają, żeby oczyszczalnie tej wielkości oczyszczały ścieki do parametrów: BZT 40 mg/l, ChZT 150 mg/l, zawiesiny 50 mg/l. 
Zaznaczam, że nie stanowi to problemu dla szanującej się oczyszczalni biologicznej (mniej więcej: BZT 20, ChZT 60, zawiesina 40).
Ale w przypadku wprowadzania własnych ścieków oczyszczonych do gruntu jest lżej, bo nie dałaby rady żadna oczyszczalnia drenażowa, a przecież tutaj (w założeniu) oczyszczanie tlenowe zachodzi już po wprowadzeniu ścieków do gruntu. Tak więc wyznaczono limit BZT (redukcja o 20%, czyli do ok. 360 mg/l) i zawiesiny (redukcja o 50%, czyli do ok. 225 mg/l).

Co w tej sytuacji robi Sedyment i inni oferujący podobne zestawy? Pomija zbędną i kosztowną w budowie fazę oczyszczania tlenowego na złożu drenażowym, tylko wlewa ścieki odsączone w osadniku bezpośrednio do studni chłonnej. Bo wolno!
Dodam, że w zasadzie to samo robią wszyscy ci, którzy oferują tunele do rozsączania deszczówki jako zamiennik dla złoża drenażowego.

----------


## franco103

> Ale jak inaczej jak nie studzienką/studzienkami to rozwiążesz? Jeśli nie ma wysokich wód gruntowych to czego się bać? Czemu też boisz się ewentualnego rozsączania?


Ja boję się ewentualnie tego, że przy wiosennych roztopach lub ulewnych deszczach będę musiał wypompowywać deszczówkę z oczyszczalni, bo będzie ona po prostu zalewana wodą której nie przyjmie grunt.

Nie patrząc na rodzaj oczyszczalni ilość oczyszczonego ścieku odprowadzana z oczyszczalni do drenaży będzie taka sama? Mylę się czy nie?

----------


## Jastrząb

> Ja boję się ewentualnie tego, że przy wiosennych roztopach lub ulewnych deszczach będę musiał wypompowywać deszczówkę z oczyszczalni, bo będzie ona po prostu zalewana wodą której nie przyjmie grunt.


Tak oczyszczalnia ma byc szczelna. Szczelna, tzn, nawet jak poziom wody gruntowej bylby 10cm pod poziomem terenu, to ta woda gruntowa nie ma prawa sie do oczyszczalni przedostac! Jesli sie przedostawac bedzie ,znaczy sie ze montaz zostal spaprany.




> Nie patrząc na rodzaj oczyszczalni ilość oczyszczonego ścieku odprowadzana z oczyszczalni do drenaży będzie taka sama? Mylę się czy nie?


Ilosc "plynu" bedzie taka sama. Co nie zmienia faktu, ze wylewanie do *niesprzyjajacego* gruntu sklarowanego sciaku albo solidnie oczyszczonego scieku, to 2 rozne sprawy.

marcin

----------


## franco103

> Tak oczyszczalnia ma byc szczelna. Szczelna, tzn, nawet jak poziom wody gruntowej bylby 10cm pod poziomem terenu, to ta woda gruntowa nie ma prawa sie do oczyszczalni przedostac! Jesli sie przedostawac bedzie ,znaczy sie ze montaz zostal spaprany.
> marcin


I tym nie zaciekawiłeś? Czyli jak taki stan przy montażu osiągnąć?

Gdzie nie popatrzę to zwyczajowo montaż rury drenarskiej to rów szeroki na 0,8m, podsypka z grubego żwiru, rura drenarska na głębokości 60-80cm (z zachowaniem spadków), gdyż na takiej głębokości zachodzą jeszcze procesy tlenowe, kolejna warstwa podsypki i geowłóknina zapobiegająca zamulaniu drenażu. A na to wszystko rodzimy grunt.

Czy coś nie tak?

Jakieś inne ważne uwagi w czasie montażu?

----------


## fenix2

NA wyjściu z oczyszczalni powinien być zawór zwroty żeby nie było cofki.

----------


## franco103

Ciekawy pomysły tylko czy przy zalaniu zasuwy jest możliwość odprowadzenia ścieków z oczyszczalni?

----------


## fenix2

> Ciekawy pomysły tylko czy przy zalaniu zasuwy jest możliwość odprowadzenia ścieków z oczyszczalni?


Ależ skąd! Chyba że pod ciśnieniem.
Zostają jeszcze dwie opcje: sławojka, albo zabić doope kołkiem.

----------


## Jastrząb

> I tym nie zaciekawiłeś? Czyli jak taki stan przy montażu osiągnąć?
> 
> Gdzie nie popatrzę to zwyczajowo montaż rury drenarskiej to rów szeroki na 0,8m, podsypka z grubego żwiru, rura drenarska na głębokości 60-80cm (z zachowaniem spadków), gdyż na takiej głębokości zachodzą jeszcze procesy tlenowe, kolejna warstwa podsypki i geowłóknina zapobiegająca zamulaniu drenażu. A na to wszystko rodzimy grunt.
> 
> Czy coś nie tak?
> 
> Jakieś inne ważne uwagi w czasie montażu?


Sorki, uzylem skrotu mysowego, poprzez "oczyszczalnie" rozumiejac sam zbiornik, czy to gnilny, czy to tlenowy. Moja wina.

Oczywiscie cofka z drenazu/studni chlonnej to cos co nie powinno miec miejsca.
Po pierwsze mozesz sie zabezpieczyc tak, ze wypompowujesz scieki i masz zawor zwrotny. Mozesz usypac gorke  :wink:  Znam przypadek usypanej 0.5m gorki. Na wiosne wokol gorki bez gumowiaka nie przejdziesz, ale uzyszkodnik "zadowolone" hehe. DOpoki kiedys tego drenazu nie rozkopia  :wink: 

Po drugie, jaki masz poziom wody gruntowej? Czy jak jest bardzo mokry okres i wykipiesz dziure w ziemi to woda stoi na 50cm czy 1.5m?
Bo na moje rozumienie, grunt moze byc slabo przepuszczalny (czyli woda sie przez niego wolno przesacza), ale poziom wody gruntowej moze byc nadal nisko.
Wtedy bedzie to wygladalo tak, ze po ulewie jest mokro bo wolno wsiaka, ale wsiaka.
W takim przypadku drnaz/studnia chlonna wode bedzie odbierac, tylke ze wolno. Drenaz.studnia musi byc po prostu wieksza zeby zmiescic wiecej wody ze wzgledu na wolne wchlanianie.

Jesli zas grunt jest slabo chlonny i poziom wody gruntowej jest tuz pod powierchnia (chocby okresowo), no to gorzej. Najwiekszy drenaz nie zadziala, jesli faktycznie stal bedzie w wodzie.

Dla odmiany grunt moze byc mega chlonny, jakis piasek, ale woda gruntowa na 0.5m. Wtedy tez drenaz nie zadziala, bo nie ma tej wody co od drenazu odebrac.

Jesli masz czas, (do wprowadzenia) to wiercisz jakies otwory i obserujesz poziom wody. Geologiem, czy to wlasnymi recami mozesz okreslic jak szybko woda sie w Twoj grunt wchlania. Pewnie lepsze firmy na podstawie takich inforamcji mogly by oszacowac czy sie da czy nie da.

marcin

----------


## franco103

U mnie była firma, robiła odwierty i w skrócie wyszło im tak: 
- do głębokości 0,5m: słabo przepuszczalna glina mieszana z z niewielkimi pokładami piasku;
- od 0,5m słabo przepuszczalna glina;
- do głębokości 5m nie stwierdzili występowania wód gruntowych,
- w czasie wiosennych roztopów i ulewnych deszczy możliwość występowania wysiąpów;
- zalecana długość drenaży 160m (8x20m)

Projektanta adoptujący stwierdził, że 60m drenaży wystarczy, a ja nie chce walnąć babola!

----------


## Jastrząb

> U mnie była firma, robiła odwierty i w skrócie wyszło im tak: 
> - do głębokości 0,5m: słabo przepuszczalna glina mieszana z z niewielkimi pokładami piasku;
> - od 0,5m słabo przepuszczalna glina;
> - do głębokości 5m nie stwierdzili występowania wód gruntowych,
> - w czasie wiosennych roztopów i ulewnych deszczy możliwość występowania wysiąpów;
> - zalecana długość drenaży 160m (8x20m)
> 
> Projektanta adoptujący stwierdził, że 60m drenaży wystarczy, a ja nie chce walnąć babola!


To jak masz tak gleboko wode gruntowa to ja bym sie nie martwil. Tylko kwestia wielkosci dreanzu/studni chlonnej, zeby dala rade wode odebrac nawet w okresach mokrych.
Jeden argument za oczyszczalnia biologiczna. Normalny drenaz wymaga wymiany gruntu zeby dziala, potrzebujesz duzo drenazu to i duzo gruntu, zwiru zakupic, a to nie sa tanie rzeczy.  160m drenazu o przekroju 0,5m2 zasypiesz grubym zwirem taki 16-32mm, to sie okaze ze potrzebujesz 150ton owego.A kupisz go po jakies 60PLN.
Po oczyszczalni biologicznej, drenaz mozesz robic jakikolwiek, z jakichs tanich tuneli rozsaczajacych cokolwiek. CO wiecej, jakby sie okazalo ze czasem nie daje rady, to jak z niego wode wypompujesz na trawnik/rabatki po drugiej strony dzialki, to zawsze lepiej niz wypompowac tam scieki tylko po osadniku.

marcin

----------


## nydar

A nie jest przypadkiem tak,że oczyszczalnie drenażowe powinno się instalować tylko i wyłącznie w dobrze przepuszczalnym porowatym gruncie z wodą gruntową na odpowiednio niskim poziomie.Po to właśnie aby oczyszczenie z udziałem tlenu mogło w takim gruncie zajść. Grunt gliniasty eliminuje stosowanie oczyszczalni drenażowej.,bo w takim gruncie nie zajdą prawidłowe procesy tlenowe.A jeżeli możemy do tego doprowadzić ,to za gigantyczne pieniądze,równe jak nie wyższe od oczyszczalni biologicznej.
Ktoś -urzędnicy pozwalają na montaż oczyszczalni drenażowej w glinie.To chore jest.Chyba że kolega robi samowolkę.
Oczyszczalnia drenażowa tylko dla gruntu piaszczystego.Biologiczna dla jednego i drugiego.

----------


## franco103

> Chyba że kolega robi samowolkę.
> Oczyszczalnia drenażowa tylko dla gruntu piaszczystego.Biologiczna dla jednego i drugiego.


Jak to było do mnie to żadnej samowolki.... wszystko projektowane i zaklepane przez poważnych projektantów/urzędników.

Nie chcąc nikogo/niczego reklamować stosuje ktoś może takie gadżety... rzekomo zamiast podsypki z żwiru:

http://www.e-sklepoczyszczalnie.pl/p...-.-KLIKNIJ/112

No i może ktoś miał już styczność z firmą, która to produkuje/montuje. Trochę maja słaby opis na tej swojej stronie ale jeszcze to mnie zainteresowało:

http://www.e-sklepoczyszczalnie.pl/p...-SZCZEGOLY-/88

Może wy podrzucicie jakieś konkretne modele biologicznych.

Jutro jade zapytać do gminy czy jakieś dotacje są na POŚ, bo niby coś tam jest.

----------


## Jastrząb

[QUOTE=franco103;5789192]
Nie chcąc nikogo/niczego reklamować stosuje ktoś może takie gadżety... rzekomo zamiast podsypki z żwiru:

http://www.e-sklepoczyszczalnie.pl/p...-.-KLIKNIJ/112

Nie wyglada toto jak zwykly tunel rozsaczajacy ktore t wygladaj jak pol rury.
Ten jest mocno zebrowany w srodku. *Jesli* jest tak zrobione zeby woda sie po nim bardzo wolno saczyla, obciekala jakimis malymi otworkami, a nie po prostu chlupnela na dno, to pewnie ma to szanse zadzialac jesli chodzi o tlenowe oczyszczanie.
Nie bralbym jednak na serio zapewnien producentow ze to pozwala jakos drastycznie zredukowac wielkosc drenazu, bo jak w tym bedzie pelno wody, to oczyscic nie oczysci. 
Jakby takich pakietow bylo duzo, zeby nie staly zanurzone w sciku, tylko ten sciek pomalu po tym obciekal, to moze by to dzialalo. Ale obawiam sie ze zaden producent tego nie przwidzial w tym celu a juz na pewno tego nie testowal jak faktycznie oczyszcza. Jak pisal Beja przepisy mamy kulawe, i wszelakiej masci pakiety sa pomyslame przez producentow jako sposob pozbycia sie scieku a nie oczyszczenia tegoz.


marcin

----------


## franco103

No to byłem w gminie i popytałem w sprawie dotacji na POŚ. Dofinansowanie jest na takich samych warunkach jak na solary.

Ciekawym warunkiem jest to, że muszę być mieszkańcem gminy... i to mnie śmieszy. Buduje dom na terenie gminy, płacę do niej podatki ale to się nie liczy, bo nie jestem jej mieszkańcem. Ale podatki to mogą wziąć od "obcego".

----------


## compi

Ciesz się, że nie dają dotacji tylko rolnikom na działkach zagrodowych : ).

----------


## WOJSKI

> No to byłem w gminie i popytałem w sprawie dotacji na POŚ. Dofinansowanie jest na takich samych warunkach jak na solary.
> 
> Ciekawym warunkiem jest to, że muszę być mieszkańcem gminy... i to mnie śmieszy. Buduje dom na terenie gminy, płacę do niej podatki ale to się nie liczy, bo nie jestem jej mieszkańcem. Ale podatki to mogą wziąć od "obcego".


Hmm, dowiedz się czy musisz mieć meldunek czy tylko mieszkać. Jak tylko mieszkać to postaw na działce namiot i im zgłoś że właśnie stałeś się mieszkańcem bo i tak nie masz gdzie mieszkać, podatki u nich płacisz (zgłoś to w skarbowym). A jak już wybudujesz to wtedy będziesz miał się gdzie zameldować  :smile: .

----------


## WOJSKI

[QUOTE=Jastrząb;5790235]


> Nie chcąc nikogo/niczego reklamować stosuje ktoś może takie gadżety... rzekomo zamiast podsypki z żwiru:
> 
> http://www.e-sklepoczyszczalnie.pl/p...-.-KLIKNIJ/112
> 
> Nie wyglada toto jak zwykly tunel rozsaczajacy ktore t wygladaj jak pol rury.
> Ten jest mocno zebrowany w srodku. *Jesli* jest tak zrobione zeby woda sie po nim bardzo wolno saczyla, obciekala jakimis malymi otworkami, a nie po prostu chlupnela na dno, to pewnie ma to szanse zadzialac jesli chodzi o tlenowe oczyszczanie.
> Nie bralbym jednak na serio zapewnien producentow ze to pozwala jakos drastycznie zredukowac wielkosc drenazu, bo jak w tym bedzie pelno wody, to oczyscic nie oczysci. 
> Jakby takich pakietow bylo duzo, zeby nie staly zanurzone w sciku, tylko ten sciek pomalu po tym obciekal, to moze by to dzialalo. Ale obawiam sie ze zaden producent tego nie przwidzial w tym celu a juz na pewno tego nie testowal jak faktycznie oczyszcza. Jak pisal Beja przepisy mamy kulawe, i wszelakiej masci pakiety sa pomyslame przez producentow jako sposob pozbycia sie scieku a nie oczyszczenia tegoz.
> 
> ...


Marcin, jakoś to tak wątpliwie wygląda, przynajmniej na zdjęciach. Ciekawy jestem jak to się będzie zachowywało pod obciążeniem ziemi.
Może to i dobre dla drenaży, ale do takich trzeba mieć naprawdę super warunki gruntowe.

----------


## nydar

,,trzeba mieć naprawdę super warunki gruntowe"- cała prawda o oczyszczalniach drenażowych. Jeżeli tak jest to nie jest aż tak źle.Taka oczyszczalnia to wtedy nie szambo z dziurami.

----------


## WOJSKI

> Jak to było do mnie to żadnej samowolki.... wszystko projektowane i zaklepane przez poważnych projektantów/urzędników.
> 
> Nie chcąc nikogo/niczego reklamować stosuje ktoś może takie gadżety... rzekomo zamiast podsypki z żwiru:
> 
> http://www.e-sklepoczyszczalnie.pl/p...-.-KLIKNIJ/112
> 
> No i może ktoś miał już styczność z firmą, która to produkuje/montuje. Trochę maja słaby opis na tej swojej stronie ale jeszcze to mnie zainteresowało:
> 
> http://www.e-sklepoczyszczalnie.pl/p...-SZCZEGOLY-/88
> ...


Franco, jakaś dziwna ta oczyszczalnia. Ani żadnej dokumentacji ani ile litrów w sobie mieści. Jakiej wielkości jest osadnik wstępny.
Szczerze strona kompletnie mnie nie zachęca do zakupu, Według mnie daruj sobie, ale może się mylę  :smile:

----------


## WOJSKI

> ,,trzeba mieć naprawdę super warunki gruntowe"- cała prawda o oczyszczalniach drenażowych. Jeżeli tak jest to nie jest aż tak źle.Taka oczyszczalnia to wtedy nie szambo z dziurami.


no trochę lepsze jak szambo z dziurami  :smile:  a i właściciel wtedy się czyje na psychice lepiej.
Ja mam zamontowaną bio......ę, gdzieś tam dawien dawno poszukaj w moich postach pisałem jak mam studnię chłonną. Poczytaj może wykorzystasz.
A na te twoją glinę to bym celował w biologiczną, i studnię chłonną. Spokojnie ci to zadziała, a i z własnym sumieniem będziesz w zgodzie.
No i my cię będziemy lubić  :big grin:

----------


## nydar

Błąd logiczny.Ja mam chatkę na gruncie,który nie wie co to kałuża.Tak jest jakieś 3m w dół.U mnie to działa zgodnie z zasadą i sumieniem.Aczkolwiek nie wiem dlaczego daje się pozwolenia na drenaż w pokładach gliny.wtedy i wbrew zasadom i sumieniu.
Oczyszczalniom drenażowym na glinie mówimy stanowcze nie :no:

----------


## Jastrząb

[QUOTE=WOJSKI;5791649]


> Marcin, jakoś to tak wątpliwie wygląda, przynajmniej na zdjęciach. Ciekawy jestem jak to się będzie zachowywało pod obciążeniem ziemi.
> Może to i dobre dla drenaży, ale do takich trzeba mieć naprawdę super warunki gruntowe.


Ja tez nie jestem przekonany, zdjecie jest male, kiepsko to widac. NIe zmienia to faktu, ze nie jest to typowy tunel, czyli pol rury, co budzi niejako pewne nadzieje ze nie jest to tylko pojemnik na scieki przed wlaniem w glebe, ale cos na czym bakterie urusnal i beda mialy szanse zadzialac. Ale jak napisalem, ide o zaklad ze badan zadnych producent nie robil. 


marcin

----------


## niedowiarek

Wygląda to jak typowy pakiet do złoża zraszanego w oczyszczalniach biologicznych np. taki. Dawniej tą rolę spełniało wypełnienie z koksu.

----------


## nydar

A co myślicie koledzy biegli w oczyszczaniu o pomyśle aby rozsączać ścieki przez warstwę torfu.Pomijam kwestię techniczną instalacji.Sama idea.Przecież m3 torfu to gigantyczna powierzchnia styku ścieków z tlenem.Żadne kształtki z PCV mu nie dorównają.

----------


## Jastrząb

> A co myślicie koledzy biegli w oczyszczaniu o pomyśle aby rozsączać ścieki przez warstwę torfu.Pomijam kwestię techniczną instalacji.Sama idea.Przecież m3 torfu to gigantyczna powierzchnia styku ścieków z tlenem.Żadne kształtki z PCV mu nie dorównają.


Torf ma jakies niskie pH o ile pamietam. Pytanie czy bakterie tlenowe beda tam chcialy zyc. Normalnie scieki to w miare neutralne pH w okolicy 7.

Edit:
Warunki nitryfikacji autotroficznej:
    pH od 5,5 do 9 (optymalnie 7,5)

O torfie pisza 4,5-5

marcin

----------


## Jastrząb

> Wygląda to jak typowy pakiet do złoża zraszanego w oczyszczalniach biologicznych np. taki. Dawniej tą rolę spełniało wypełnienie z koksu.


Prosze, zloze zraszane. To sie jakos nazywa. 
Nie wiedzialem, ale mi wlasnie chodzilo o co takiego. Jesli scieki powoli sobie beda ociekac po czyms takim, majac dostep do tlenu to potencjalnie ma to szanse zadzialac tlenowo. Majac dostep do tlenu wyklucza zalanie plynem, jak w typowym tunelu rozsaczajacym

marcin

----------


## nydar

Istnieją formy odkwaszone o ph zbliżonym do 7.

----------


## Marcin H

> Istnieją formy odkwaszone o ph zbliżonym do 7.


Oczywiście że są jeszcze torfy nawet zasadowe z torfowisk tzw. wysokich. Akurat te torfowiska są w Polsce chronione.
Poza tym z torfami jest jeszcze dość zasadniczy problem - są słabo przepuszczalne i bardzo słabo przepuszczalne.

----------


## franco103

A ja w swoich poszukiwaniach: żeby było tanio i biologicznie trafiłem na takie coś:

http://www.eko-sum.pl/index.php?goto...zalni_bio_hero 

Cena zachęcająca tylko ta pompa od napowietrzanie. Zakres temp. pracy -10 do +40. Jak ją zamontować na zewnątrz budynku to przy dobrym mrozie....

----------


## franco103

Hm... pół nocy spędzone na poszukiwaniach i tylko coraz większy bałagan w głowie.

WOJSKI zaproponuj mi przydomową biologiczną oczyszczalnie ścieków dla 3 (w zamyśle może kiedyś 4 osób), na gliniasty grunt, która oczyszczała by wodę do takiego poziomu, że mógłbym za oczyszczalnią postawić zbiornik na wodę do celów gospodarczych, a dopiero z niego szła by ona dalej...

Z tego co widzę udzielasz się mocno w temacie oczyszczalni na forum (jak i kolega beja). Sam z tego co wyszukałem masz EKOPOLA. Pochwal się jakiego dokładnie i jak się sprawuje.

Pozdrawiam.

Zaczął mi się już podobać nawet:

http://allegro.pl/sotralentz-oczyszc...968552430.html

ale nad ranem odpadł, bo coś nie za dobrze o nim na forum piszą.

----------


## nydar

> Oczywiście że są jeszcze torfy nawet zasadowe z torfowisk tzw. wysokich. Akurat te torfowiska są w Polsce chronione.
> Poza tym z torfami jest jeszcze dość zasadniczy problem - są słabo przepuszczalne i bardzo słabo przepuszczalne.


To mówisz,że przez warstwę np.100cm. ścieki nie przelecą.A ja myślę że przelecą doskonale i jeszcze w gratisie błonę biologiczną wytworzą.

----------


## chopinetka

> Hm... pół nocy spędzone na poszukiwaniach i tylko coraz większy bałagan w głowie.
> 
> WOJSKI zaproponuj mi przydomową biologiczną oczyszczalnie ścieków dla 3 (w zamyśle może kiedyś 4 osób), na gliniasty grunt, która oczyszczała by wodę do takiego poziomu, że mógłbym za oczyszczalnią postawić zbiornik na wodę do celów gospodarczych, a dopiero z niego szła by ona dalej...
> 
> Z tego co widzę udzielasz się mocno w temacie oczyszczalni na forum (jak i kolega beja). Sam z tego co wyszukałem masz EKOPOLA. Pochwal się jakiego dokładnie i jak się sprawuje.
> 
> Pozdrawiam.
> 
> Zaczął mi się już podobać nawet:
> ...


Witam
Teraz to ja bym też miała problem, bo wybór dzisiaj ogromny. Ja 6 lat temu postawiłam na oczyszczalnie biologiczną, która działa na bazie osadu czynnego.Tu musisz się zdecydować, czy osad czynny czy złoże biologiczne.  W sumie zasada działania tych oczyszczalni jest bardzo podobna. Trzeba zwrócić uwagę na wykonanie. Choć ja mam oczyszczalnie firmy Bioeko, która na tym forum została wyklęta, póki co już parę lat działa, czasami się zapycha ale w prosty sposób można sobie z tym poradzić. Miłego główkowania  :big grin:

----------


## compi

Na czym polegało zapchanie i co wyklęto w BioEko? Ja po 2 latach nie widzę minusów.

----------


## Beja

> To mówisz,że przez warstwę np.100cm. ścieki nie przelecą.A ja myślę że przelecą doskonale i jeszcze w gratisie błonę biologiczną wytworzą.


Powinny i przelecieć, i wytworzyć. Pomysł świetny, zwłaszcza z torfem nieodkwaszonym, ale nie nowy. Dokładnie tak działają oczyszczalnie Epurfix, tylko zamiast torfu mają włókno kokosowe. Prawdopodobnie ma lepsze właściwości i wolniej rozkłada się niż torf. Bo głównym minusem tych pomysłów jest to, że i torf i kokos są materiałami organicznymi i z czasem są rozkładane przez bakterie.

----------


## Marcin H

> To mówisz,że przez warstwę np.100cm. ścieki nie przelecą.A ja myślę że przelecą doskonale i jeszcze w gratisie błonę biologiczną wytworzą.


No to ciekawe dlaczego niekiedy torfy tak jak i gliny  potrafią podpiętrzyć wodę gruntową i jest wtedy ona pod ciśnieniem?
Trzeba pamiętać że ten grunt przyjmie wodą, ale z oczyszczalni będzie dopływać codziennie z 600 l oczyszczonego ścieku. Wszystko to musi przyjąć i oddać dalej.

----------


## chopinetka

> Na czym polegało zapchanie i co wyklęto w BioEko? Ja po 2 latach nie widzę minusów.


Witam
Często czytałam,że się psują, że śmierdzi itp. Może montaż ma znaczenie, jeżeli jest nieprawidłowy od początku to oczyszczalnia źle działa. Ja postawiłam na naturalny osad - przywożę go z podobnej oczyszczalni jaka działa na terenie gminy Kampinos tylko oczywiście skala dużo większa. Ostatnio mam za dużo osadu, wbrew pozorom trzeba sprawdzać co jakiś czas. Pisałam już o tym. Jeżeli chodzi o zapychanie to występuje brak przepływu z pierwszej komory do drugiej. Ale mój mąż coś tam zatka coś odetka i znowu działa  :big grin:

----------


## compi

Raz na jakiś czas trzeba się pobawić zaworkami, a więc puścić oba na full, potem jeden zakręcić itd. Napowietrzacz wymieli ładnie tam wszystko w środku. Ja raz, gdy przez kilka kilkanaście tygodni nie zaglądałem do środka, zauważyłem że jakoś słabo ciurka z tej rurki między komorami. Przestraszyłem się, że coś się zepsuło. Chwila przy zaworkach i wróciło do normy. Na pewno trzeba uważać z chemią, pilnować bakterii w okresie książkowych sytuacji i sparwdzać przede wszystkim studnię chłonną. Jeśli tylko pojawi się inny zapach niż oczekiwany, trzeba reagować. Zalecają co 9 miesięcy czyszczenie głównej komory zbiornika. Ja to zrobiłem po 15-16 miesiącach i stwierdziłem, że mogłem spokojnie sobie to odpuścić.

----------


## nydar

> Powinny i przelecieć, i wytworzyć. Pomysł świetny, zwłaszcza z torfem nieodkwaszonym, ale nie nowy. Dokładnie tak działają oczyszczalnie Epurfix, tylko zamiast torfu mają włókno kokosowe. Prawdopodobnie ma lepsze właściwości i wolniej rozkłada się niż torf. Bo głównym minusem tych pomysłów jest to, że i torf i kokos są materiałami organicznymi i z czasem są rozkładane przez bakterie.


Ot durny człowiek bo nie świadomy.Okazuje się ze od kilku lat na działce mam ,,Epurfixa" torfowego  .Co prawda z beczki jako osadnika i dołu wyłożonego folią i wypełnionego torfem,ale za to nie sikam po krzakach.

----------


## WOJSKI

> Hm... pół nocy spędzone na poszukiwaniach i tylko coraz większy bałagan w głowie.
> 
> WOJSKI zaproponuj mi przydomową biologiczną oczyszczalnie ścieków dla 3 (w zamyśle może kiedyś 4 osób), na gliniasty grunt, która oczyszczała by wodę do takiego poziomu, że mógłbym za oczyszczalnią postawić zbiornik na wodę do celów gospodarczych, a dopiero z niego szła by ona dalej...
> 
> Z tego co widzę udzielasz się mocno w temacie oczyszczalni na forum (jak i kolega beja). Sam z tego co wyszukałem masz EKOPOLA. Pochwal się jakiego dokładnie i jak się sprawuje.
> 
> Pozdrawiam.
> 
> Zaczął mi się już podobać nawet:
> ...


No oczyszczalni za ciebie nie wybiorę, po co masz mieć do mnie pretensje że coś nie tak  :big grin: .
Tak mam oczyszczalnię na E...pojemność 2,5k l, jak się sprawuje? Po prostu działa  :big grin: .
Co do oczyszczalni na gliniasty grunt, nie ma takiej, na piaszczysty też nie znajdziesz, no podmokły teren też nie będzie specjalnej. Widzisz oczyszczalnia biologiczna jest na tyle fajny urządzeniem, że całość procesu oczyszczania zachodzi w zbiorniku, zatem nie ma znaczenia jaką oczyszczalnię wybierzesz ważne jest to co jest efektem końcowym, czyli oczyszczone ścieki (w większości o podobnych parametrach. Co istotne nie są one już groźne dla środowiska. 
Osobną kwestię stanowi pozbywanie się wody, no i tu jest istotny grunt. Oczyszczonych ścieków możesz się pozbywać na różne sposoby, na każdej stronie są różne warianty. Rzeka, staw, rów, rozsączanie, studnia chłonna w zależności co masz w pobliżu lub jaką masz glebę. Ja na twoim miejscu zrobiłbym studnię chłonną, skoro doczytałeś jaką mam oczyszczalnię to pisałem jak zrobiłem  :big grin: .
Podsumowując, wybierz oczyszczalnię (tu nie będzie łatwo, ale pisane było sporo o różnych) i zrób studnię chłonną.

Powodzenia  :big grin:

----------


## Beja

> Ot durny człowiek bo nie świadomy.Okazuje się ze od kilku lat na działce mam ,,Epurfixa" torfowego  .Co prawda z beczki jako osadnika i dołu wyłożonego folią i wypełnionego torfem,ale za to nie sikam po krzakach.


 :jaw drop: 
Suuuper! Robiłeś jakieś badania tego, co wypływa na końcu? Masz jakieś fotki? Napisz coś więcej albo podrzuć, gdzie coś pisałeś.

----------


## Beja

> zatem nie ma znaczenia jaką oczyszczalnię wybierzesz


Ja namawiam, żeby włożyć wysiłek i wyszukać na tym forum wypowiedzi użytkowników. Potem odpowiedz sobie na pytanie - ile pracy/czasu/wysiłku chcę/mogę poświęcić na opanowanie oczyszczalni i jej utrzymanie. Myślę tutaj o różnym kręceniu zaworkami, dowożeniu osadu, wymianie membranek itp. 
Potem nałóż na to swoje możliwości finansowe - i masz wybór.

Ciekawe jest to, że jak się wybiera, to człowiek kupuje urządzenie "bezobsługowe". Potem się okazuje, że trzeba włożyć trochę wysiłku w jego opanowanie i obsługę, ale okazuje się, że po fakcie wszyscy są i tak zadowoleni.

----------


## franco103

Ja już wszystko przemyślałem i: jak dostanę dotacje z gminy to HYDRO-BIO, a jak nie to zwykła drenażówka. Chciałby może człowiek i coś lepszego ale niestety koszta! Ja założyłem sobie do zamieszkania 190.000 (bez działki) i do tego będę dążył. Nie stać mnie po prostu na więcej. 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## nydar

> Suuuper! Robiłeś jakieś badania tego, co wypływa na końcu? Masz jakieś fotki? Napisz coś więcej albo podrzuć, gdzie coś pisałeś.


Fotek ani badań nie robiłem.Z domku za miastem wychodzi rura fi 110 odprowadzająca nieczystości z toalety i umywalki do beczki 100L.Poniżej dopływu umieszczony jest odpływ fi 110 zaopatrzony w trójnik i ok.300mm rury fi 110 z nawierconymi otworami i nawiniętą drobną siatką.Przez tą siateczkę w miarę klarowne ścieki wypływają do dołu(boki obłożone podwójną folią jak do oczek wodnych). Spód dołu to czysty piasek bez domieszki gliny.A wody gruntowe to ho ho .Dół ok.2000 x1000 x 1000mm  wypełniony jest torfem i przykryty warstwą trawnika.Rozsączanie odbywa się przy pomocy elastycznej rury drenażowej z otworami.Centralnie po przekątnych umieściłem kominek wentylacyjny(poniżej poziomu gruntu nawiercone otwory po obwodzie rury).Kominek jednocześnie służy jako wskaźnik poziomu cieczy. Nawet w lecie nic z kominka nie śmierdzi.Myślę,że tam panuje bogate życie.
Całość funkcjonuje czwarty albo piąty rok .Grunt w tym miejscu nie zapadł się,więc myślę że po tym czasie torf się nie rozłożył.Trawa rośnie dwa razy szybciej jak obok.

----------


## mariusz.z

Buduję dom na działce, gdzie z jednej strony płynie rzeka a z drugiej rów. Nie ma kanalizacji i nie wiadomo kiedy będzie. Czasem (raz na kilka lat)  przy wiosennych roztopach lub jesiennych ulewach zalewało działkę - poziom wody do 50 cm. Mimo podniesienia całego terenu o ok. 70 cm wciąż istnieje ryzyko zalania. Napiszcie czy mogę zamontować oczyszczalnię biologiczną na takim terenie?

----------


## Beja

> Buduję dom na działce, gdzie z jednej strony płynie rzeka a z drugiej rów. Nie ma kanalizacji i nie wiadomo kiedy będzie. Czasem (raz na kilka lat)  przy wiosennych roztopach lub jesiennych ulewach zalewało działkę - poziom wody do 50 cm. Mimo podniesienia całego terenu o ok. 70 cm wciąż istnieje ryzyko zalania. Napiszcie czy mogę zamontować oczyszczalnię biologiczną na takim terenie?


No to sytuację masz dość nieciekawą. Ewentualne zalanie oczyszczalni jest niedobre z kilku powodów.
1. Zawartość oczyszczalni miesza się ze stojącą wodą i jest ogólny s..  Nie chcę tu używać mocnych słów typu "skażenie", ale w kategoriach higienicznych tak jest - i jest to duże zagrożenie dla ludzi w czasie każdej powodzi. Na tę sytuację nie pomoże zamiana oczyszczalni na szambo, bo z niego tak samo się wyleje. Z drugiej strony, bojąc się takiej sytuacji, trzeba też rozejrzeć się dookoła. Co z tego, że twoje kupy nie wypłyną, jeżeli wszędzie wokoło będą pływać kupy sąsiadów...  :wink: 
2. Awaria samej oczyszczalni. po pierwsze zostaje wypłukana jej zawartość i po zejściu wody trzeba by ją od nowa "rozruszać". Różne oczyszczalnie mają różną wrażliwość na taką sytuacje. Najbardziej wrażliwe są SBRy i osad czynny, najmniej złoża zraszane, które wytrzymają jakiś czas pod wodą.
Po drugie - zagrożenie dla całej elektryki oczyszczalni, co oczywiście można zniwelować przenosząc ją np. do garażu.

Generalnie rada, jaka mi przychodzi do głowy, to "ucieczka w górę", czyli zamontowanie wszystkich wystających elementów oczyszczalni powyżej poziomu zalewania. Trzeba pamiętać, że aby oczyszczalnia funkcjonowała, to wylot ścieków oczyszczonych też musi być wyżej!

Tak mi się jeszcze nasuwa, że w twojej sytuacji może warto rozważyć jakąś odmianę oczyszczalni roślinnej.

----------


## mariusz.z

Oczyszczalnia roślinna odpada, na 5 osobową rodzinę zajmie sporo miejsca. Poza tym też ma osadnik wstępny, z którego też może się wylać.
Raczej skłoniłbym się do Twojej rady "ucieczka w górę". Załóżmy, że zabezpieczę elektrykę oraz wyprowadzę wyżej rurę doprowadzającą powietrze. 
Ale:
1. Czy włazy też musiałbym podwyższyć, czy są szczelne?
2. Jeśli zastosowałbym na wyjściu z oczyszczalni zawór zwrotny, a ścieki były by pompowane to by zdało egzamin?

----------


## Beja

Raczej nie tędy droga. Jako o ucieczce w górę, myślałem o instalacji całej oczyszczalni w jakimś nasypie, albo wręcz w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym.
Na szczelność włazów bym szczególnie nie liczył. Oczyszczalnia to nie łódź podwodna, żeby funkcjonować pod ciśnieniem hydrostatycznym. Nie wszystkie zbiorniki by to wytrzymały, o zabezpieczeniu przed wypłynięciem nie wspominając.
Być może przesadzam, ale jeżeli którykolwiek dostawca da ci gwarancję szczelności i wytrzymałości w takich warunkach, to mu wyślę pocztówkę z gratulacjami.

----------


## WOJSKI

Weź pod uwagę jeszcze jeden wariant, tj montarz oczyszczalni na normalnum poziomie, ale z przedłuzonymi nadstawkami włazówi. W "mojej" oczyszczalni musiałem dokupić nadstawki ale mozna zrobić od razu dłuższe. Zmierz tylko tak żeby same włazy wyszły ponad "spodziewany" poziom wody. To co ci będzie wystawało ponad, obsyp ziemią i dla wzmocnienia obsadź roślinnością. Jeżeli chodzi o pozbywanie się ścieków zastosuj studnię chłonną z pompą, zabezpiecz zawórem zwrotnym i nic do oczyszczalni ci się nie wleje, no chyba że woda wyleje wyżej jak zakładałeś  :smile:

----------


## mariusz.z

> Weź pod uwagę jeszcze jeden wariant, tj montarz oczyszczalni na normalnum poziomie, ale z przedłuzonymi nadstawkami włazówi. W "mojej" oczyszczalni musiałem dokupić nadstawki ale mozna zrobić od razu dłuższe. Zmierz tylko tak żeby same włazy wyszły ponad "spodziewany" poziom wody. To co ci będzie wystawało ponad, obsyp ziemią i dla wzmocnienia obsadź roślinnością. Jeżeli chodzi o pozbywanie się ścieków zastosuj studnię chłonną z pompą, zabezpiecz zawórem zwrotnym i nic do oczyszczalni ci się nie wleje, no chyba że woda wyleje wyżej jak zakładałeś


Dzięki, a już się bałem, że nie ma dla mnie innego rozwiązania, jak tylko czekać x lat na kanalizację. Tsunami mi nie grozi, więc jest duża szansa na sprawne funkcjonowanie oczyszczalni po w/w modyfikacjach  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## gmaj22

Po raz pierwszy pisze w tym temacie, ale problem mam palacy i, co tu ukrywac, smierdzacy...
Czy sa jakies metody odmulenia drenazu rozsaczajacego? Otoz najprawdopodobnie drenaz juz nie funkcjonuje jak nalezy, poniewaz wyrzucilo mi "zawartosc" jeszcze ze studzienki rewizyjnej przed zbiornikiem. Po otworzeniu wlazu okazalo sie, ze wylot do drenazu jest calkowicie zalany, a studzience kontrolnej na koncu drenazu poziom "cieczy" jest znacznie wyzszy niz zwykle. Drenaz funkcjonuje juz prawie 10 lat i nie bylo dotychczas z nim problemow. Przypuszczam, ze powodem zamulenia bylo wypompowanie osadu bez zatkania wylotu do studzienki rozdzielczej.
Bede wdzieczny za porady, z wyjatkiem tych w stylu: "wez lopate i wykop nowy drenaz"  :smile:  Tego chce uniknac, choc zdaje sobie sprawe, ze moze to byc nieuniknione....

----------


## niedowiarek

> Bede wdzieczny za porady, z wyjatkiem tych w stylu: "wez lopate i wykop nowy drenaz"


Rzutem na taśmę. Ale cudów się nie spodziewaj.

----------


## Mikołaj:)

> wyrzucilo mi "zawartosc" jeszcze ze studzienki rewizyjnej przed zbiornikiem..


Udało się poprawić sytuację?
Miałem to samo, tzn mam. Tyle tylko, że u mnie nastąpiło to po 1,5 roku. W ramach gwarancji istalator wykonał drugie poletko rozsądzające. Niestety w tej chwili problem znów się pojawił. pierwszym razem pod odkopaniu ukazał się taki widok.

Czarna maź, która zamuliła doszczętnie poletko. Zaznaczę, że oczyszczalnia eksploatowana ściśle z instrukcją. 
Maskara, nigdy więcej takich wynalazków.

----------


## gmaj22

Przepraszam, ze odpowiadam dopiero teraz....Dziekuje _@niedowiarkowi_ za wskazowke. Otoz postanowilem gruntownie wziac sie za czyszczenie wszystkich rewizji, studzienek napowietrzajacych, rozdzielczych. Robilem to ciepla woda pod cisnieniem (niezbyt duzym) z koncowka do podlewania ogrodu. Wprowadzalem sztywny waz ogrodowy do wszystkich rur, rowniez do drenazu rozsaczajacego. Udalo mi sie "wcisnac" ok. 20 m. Wyszedlem z zalozenia, ze skoro mam kwartalne zuzycie wody ok. 40 m3 oraz drenaz przytyka mi sie prawie co roku, wiec jego sprawnosc jest tylko ograniczona a nie calkowicie bezuzyteczna. Po plukaniu, zmienilem srodki do drenazu. Tym razem "wszedlem" w BIO7...zaczalem od startowej BIO7 CHOC, po tygodniu powtorka i potem juz BIO7 Max. Spodziewam sie poprawy, bo podobno ten "specyfik"  rozpuszcza tez tluszcze A wlasnie: wlot do zbiornika byl totalnie zatluszczony, pewnie ze wzgledu na bardzo plytkie zaglebienie (zaledwie 40 cm), a co za tym idzie, niska temperature sprzyjajaca scinaniu tluszczow. Taka jest moja "teoria", co  wcale nie musi znaczyc, ze poprawna.

----------


## Przemek5

Znaną mi wadą jest możliwość zastosowania tylko wtedy, gdy odległość zrzutu od zwierciadła wody, wg rozporządzenie ministra środowiska itd... kształtuje się:
"Miejsce wprowadzania ścieków oddzielone jest
warstwą gruntu o miąższości co najmniej 1,5 m od
najwyższego użytkowego poziomu wodonośnego
wód podziemnych.

----------


## Anna84

Odświeżę temat, ponieważ mam podobny problem co użytkownik gmaj22. Nie znam się na przydomowych oczyszczalniach i ich budowie, więc ciężko jest mi stwierdzić co się zepsuło lub co działa nieprawidłowo. Gwarancja na przydomową oczyszczalnię skończyła się kilka lat temu, dlatego chyba będę musiała zamówić jakiś serwis. Chciałabym znaleźć coś w mojej okolicy - w sieci znalazłam ten serwis - http://www.bioires.pl/Serwis-oczyszczalni. Czy ktoś z Was korzystał z takiego serwisu? Ile godzin zajęłaby taka naprawa?

----------

